
The best way to eliminate the gender pay gap? Ban salary negotiations - ohjeez
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/05/21/the-best-way-to-way-to-eliminate-the-gender-pay-gap-ban-salary-negotiations/?hpid=z3
======
coreyp_1
"best"? That is a strong word that the article does not back up. It just
offers the one option, without discussing alternatives.

